# Wheels ( mk4 only )



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Im trying to make a list of the wheel setups that mk4 dubbers are running on air. 
Brand: 
Wheel size:
Offset Front and rear:
Tire size:
Fender work: (stock, pulled, rolled, etc)
Picture:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

*Brand: * Zauber Rivales
*Wheel size:* 17x8-f; 17x9-r
*Offset Front and rear:* ET45 (both) after 20mm adapters ET25
*Tire size:*205 40 17-f; 215 40 17-r
*Fender work:* Rolled fronts, stock rears


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

Brand: Forgeline SX3R
Wheel size: 18x8.5 and 18x9.5
Offset Front and rear: (I don't know)
Tire size: 215/30, 235/40
Fender work: Rolled fronts
Picture:


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

Brand: BBS RS 321, 322 
Wheel size: 17x8-F, 17x9-R
Offset Front and rear:43-F with 22mm adapter, 40-R with 20mm adapter 
Tire size: 205/40 f, 215/40
Fender work: front rolled and beaten, rear stock ( will be pulled when i get new rear lips)
Picture:


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

As per Rico it's needed ASAP







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
*Brand: BBS RS 264/265
Wheel size: 17X9 17X10
Offset Front and rear: F20 R 25
Tire size: F215-40 (







don't ask) R215-45
Fender work: F rolled R "rolled/flared"
Picture: *








Expect an update in a week or so.


_Modified by Silver Snail at 6:57 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

*Brand:* OEM Mercedes Benzos (idk who makes them)
*Wheel size:* 18x8 
*Offset Front and rear: * et44 w/ 20mm adapters, final ET 24.
*Tire size:* 215/35/18 Falken 912s
Fender work: (stock, pulled, rolled, etc) Rolled front fenders, 3-5mm slight pull on rears. 
Picture:


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

Schmidt VN Line
18x9 Front
18x10 Rear
Front offset is 23 
Rear offset is 26
Front tires 215/35/18
Rear tires 225/40/18
Stock Fenders, Fronts are rolled


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Wheels (Larry Appleton)*

Champion RG5B 19x8. 
Front ET 21
Rear ET 11
215/35/19
Fronts rolled..




Raderwerks Flare 5-A 18x8.5
front ET30
Rear ET20
215/35/18



RH RAN Crosslines 19x8.5
Front ET 26
Rear ET 16
225/35/19


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

Schmidt R2k's
18x9, 18x10.5
pulled fenders
fronts, et 50 rears, et 40


















_Modified by Ein punkt acht T at 8:40 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Wheels (Ein punkt acht T)*

Jeff your such a whore.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

Brand: Kerscher New Star
Wheel size: 17x8.5 17x9.5
Offset Front and rear: 32 all around
Tire size: 205/45/17 215/45/17
Fender work: (*stock*, pulled, rolled, etc) 
Picture:


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

*old wheels*
Brand: Kinesis K28
Wheel size: 18x9 18x10
Offset Front and rear: f-et27 r-et 29
Tire size:225/40 255/35
Fender work: pulled
*New Wheels*
Brand: Carline CM2
Wheel Size: 19x9 19x10.5
Offset Front and Rear: f-et28 r-et35
Tire Size: 215/35 245/35
Picture: 











_Modified by CAPiTA at 10:42 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

every single one of these cars have to be among the most amazing ones on Vortex!!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (soflyGLI)*

Tracer Tech 2
17x9 et 19 215/45
17x10 et 25 225/45
Rolled and flattened front fenders, unmolested rears


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn ballers!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Wheels (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
*New Wheels*
Brand: Carline CM2
Wheel Size: 19x9 19x10.5
Offset Front and Rear: f-et28 r-et35
Tire Size: 215/35 245/35


ballin.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

can i join


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Wheels (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Jeff your such a whore.









Just trying to help out







As you can see. The 225's were no good


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Wheels (CAPiTA)*

Wheels: BBS Pinninfarinias 
17x8 and 17x10
After adapters offset= 25, 20
205/45 and 225/45
stock everything.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

this thread is racist


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_As per Rico it's needed ASAP







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
keep it coming


----------



## 30TH20AE (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Moar!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (30TH20AE)*

Brand: *BBS RS*
Wheel size: *17x9.5, 17x11*
Offset Front and rear: *ET 23, ET 25 (Running 3mm spacers front and back, hopefully with the bagyards we can ditch them upfront)*
Tire size: *215/40, 235/40 (going to try 225/35, 245/35 on the next set)*
Fender work: *Fronts are rolled, rears are stock*


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

why do you not use 165-40-17
then you can fit 17" on almost every car


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi S-Line* »_why do you not use 165-40-17
then you can fit 17" on almost every car

because we are in the US, good luck finding that size over here.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
because we are in the US, good luck finding that size over here.










ohhh okay sorry







is that an illegal size in the US
you can oder them on http://www.daekonline.dk under "sommerdæk" just put in the size. The danish price just / with 5 then you have it in dollars


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi S-Line* »_

ohhh okay sorry







is that an illegal size in the US
you can oder them on http://www.daekonline.dk under "sommerdæk" just put in the size. The danish price just / with 5 then you have it in dollars

Just not a size that is in demand, we still dont have many small cars that require such a small tire. Just the few people like us that would like to run them on certain wheels, the market just isnt here for them unfortunatly.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Alt Tangents








18x8
Front ET 35
Rear ET 25 (10mm Spacer)
Falken Ziex 512 225/40/18 all around 
Fenders are untouched


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Work VS-XX 5x100
front:
18x8.5 - 205/40/18 et 19
rear:
18x9.5 - 215/40/18 et 19
THESE ARE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Schmidt Race 2000
Front - 18x9 et 25 225 35 18
Rear 18x10.5 et 35 225 40 18 
fender work- rolled fronts


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

found few pics, will post specs later


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Rat4Life, your mk4 has easily been one of my few favorites for quite some time, just to tell ya. saw it in eurotuner from an event, then saw it here. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you my friend


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

Tracer Tech-2's
front: 18x8.5 
rear: 18x10


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_Rat4Life, your mk4 has easily been one of my few favorites for quite some time, just to tell ya. saw it in eurotuner from an event, then saw it here. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you my friend

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully i could put some money together to change the style completely for next year.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

well lets hope that all comes through, with the style youve created as is, i can only imagine how intense and outta this world great the new setup wil be.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this is an awesome thread, i dont know why but i have such a hard time understanding offsets and tire sizing.
this will surely help in the pring when i pick up some nicer wheels.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Wheels (Santi)*

Here are some more of my car that i've had over the last couple of months. 
*Fender work:* Rolled front fenders, slightly pulled rears 3-5mm. 
*Brand:* MB Siegens Alphards
*Wheel size:* 18x8.5 Frotn, and 18x9.5 rear
*Offset Front and rear:* et15 front, and et20 rear, after 20mm adapters. 
*Tire size:* 215/35/18 front, adn 215/40/18 rear Falken 912s
*Picture: *
















*Brand:* MB 22-spoke (idk the actual name)
*Wheel size:* 19x8.5 front, and 19x9.5 rear. 
*Offset Front and rear:* et23 all around, w/20mm adapters
*Tire size:* 325/35/19 Fuzion ZR1. (not right for mk4s, they need 215/35 front, and 225/35 rear)
*Picture: *
















*Brand:* BBS RS's 178s
*Wheel size:* 17x9.5 front and rear
*Offset Front and rear:* et21 front w/ 35mm adapters, and et3 rear w/ 52mm adapters. (not right size adapters in rear, they need 35s like the fornt)
*Tire size:*215/45/17 Falken 452s all around
*Picture: *


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Wheels (Santi)*

Santi, your car changes wheels more than anyone I've ever known.
I am surely liking the 22 spoke benz wheel setup, first time I've seen that setup here. Those are on, I believe the S600 if I'm not mistaken.
Props again man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Wheels (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_Santi, your car changes wheels more than anyone I've ever known.
I am surely liking the 22 spoke benz wheel setup, first time I've seen that setup here. Those are on, I believe the S600 if I'm not mistaken.
Props again man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx, yeah i like to change my wheels often.. i get bored easily... I know what the wheels are from, but idk their actual name.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheels (rico_arg)*

Brand: MK5 HUFFS
Wheel size:18x8 all around
Offset Front and rear: stock offset added 20mm in rear and 10 in front
Tire size:215-35-18
Fender work: Rolled


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Wheels (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_Brand: MK5 HUFFS
Wheel size:18x8 all around
Offset Front and rear: stock offset added 20mm in rear and 10 in front
Tire size:215-35-18
Fender work: Rolled

























very nice. not a fan off the tails but fan of the car. 
pulls off the Huffs well.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheels (gr0undscraper)*

thanks
wanted to do sumething new with the tails


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

not to intrude this thread;
i never liked mk4's. this thread alone made me do a 180 on my opinion.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Wheels (prospect tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_thanks
wanted to do sumething new with the tails

yeah ill give ya that, ive never seen em before.


----------



## 20vPrep (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Wheels (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_










ITS ALIVE! Thank god. this is by far my favorite car and it hasnt even been finished yet.


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

jeezus...i love mkIV's...lol
wow, some of the sickest cars hands down are in this thread. props to all you


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (dub4orl)*

old pic but same wheels as of now..not for long


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

more pics. ^^


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Mooncaps aka Pizza trays







are off for the winter.
cellphone pics


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

i'm kinda feelin em, specs? name?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i'm kinda feelin em, specs? name?

they are famous "_FAST_" wheels


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

18x8 et 35 tsw sakata 5 dunlop direzza 101 215/35/18
with a 5mm spacer on the rear. thats what i have under my "mooncaps"


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

quite the winter setup youve got going on there


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gr0undscraper)*

one would actaully think its the other way around, i'd toss the trays over them for winter


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

those pics make mike's car look un-flat.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (tuddy)*

keep going i want to see 17x8 et0! up fronts on a mk4
.........damn this thread is old


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_keep going i want to see 17x8 et0! up fronts on a mk4
.........damn this thread is old


i love this thread
01 and mc pee pants had 16x8 et 0
01 on the sportmax and pee pants on the diamond racing steelies (pee pants not on air but low enough to give you a good idea)


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

his steelies were 17x8 et0, just sayin


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
i love this thread
01 and mc pee pants had 16x8 et 0
01 on the sportmax and pee pants on the diamond racing steelies (pee pants not on air but low enough to give you a good idea)

thanks kiddie!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

anybody know his specs????? I know hes not on air butttttt........


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

kinda pointless cuz i don't know the offsets but:
JLine 5SL2
18x8
18x9.5
(unknown offsets)
Front fenders rolled, rears are stock:
this photo was pre-air but shows fitment best:


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^^ Yummm so flush Tek....


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

this ^ A million times win!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stoners vr6)*

Polished steelies
17x8.5, 17x9.5
ET +Awesome


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

^^^^ uberdork's guts look sexy, post an interior pic. I dont care if this is a stance kind of thread, its old.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

Brand:*BBS RS 302' Redrilled*
Wheel size:* 17x9.5 17x11*
Offset Front and rear:* F:19 with 10mm spacer, F:25*
Tire size:* Falken 512 215/40, Falken 512 225/45*
Fender work:* stock+rolled*


















_Modified by ProjekBomb at 2:43 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

Ill go old to current.
widened beetle steelies
F: 16x8 et 30 195/45/16
R: 16x9 et 20 205/45/16








BBS RSs 
redrilled to 5x100
F: 17x8 et 35 195/45/17
R: 17x9 et 35 205/45/17








BBS Pininfarinas
F: 17x8 et 25 205/40/17
R: 17x10 et 20 215/40/17
















Schmidt TH Lines
they are 5x112 and have only been test fitted. dont remember the specs off hand and im at work. the pic is also not the tire size ill be running, listed is what i plan on running
F: 17x8 195/45/17
R:17x8.5 205/45/17








_Modified by blue bags at 3:08 PM 1-28-2010_


_Modified by blue bags at 3:09 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_Ill go old to current.
BBS RSs 
redrilled to 5x100
F: 17x8 et 35 195/45/17
R: 17x9 et 35 205/45/17









anymore pics at this stage?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimothy cricket* »_
anymore pics at this stage?

quite a few


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

corvette sawblades
front: 17x8.5 et56 205/40/17 falken 512
rear: 17x9.5 et56 215/40/17 kumho ecsta ast
adapters: 33mm front and rear (final et23 all around)


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

^^^^ ohlawddatshawt.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

love this thread, wicked useful too!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (OMGitsKYLE!)*

big fan


----------



## mattrepka (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blue bags)*



blue bags said:


> Ill go old to current.
> widened beetle steelies
> F: 16x8 et 30 195/45/16
> R: 16x9 et 20 205/45/16
> ...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (OMGitsKYLE!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OMGitsKYLE!* »_love this thread, wicked useful too!

trur thart.


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (echokid98)*









HRE 541
18x8.5
225x40
Et35


_Modified by Mike97xj at 12:44 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## MishaStrik (Oct 8, 2009)

that's kinda worthless without offset..


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (MishaStrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MishaStrik* »_that's kinda worthless without offset.. 

Oops.


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

MOAR


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

bump this thread for more pix!


----------



## MishaStrik (Oct 8, 2009)

I would say to post more 19s..


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (MishaStrik)*

ill post in a month lol, i currently only have 19s and exactly 1 month from now the car will be laying on the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

bringin' this back.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

bump this up


----------



## iSpeed (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike97xj said:


> HRE 541
> 18x8.5
> 225x40
> Et35
> ...


 Spacers in this??


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Brand:CCW classics 
Wheel size:17x9 and 17x9.5
Offset Front and rear:+14
Tire size:205-45 front and 215-45
Fender work:OEM


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

anyone have pics of 18 x 8.5 with a 205/40/18? There is one ****ty pic on tyrestretch.com


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

so fresh


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone got pics of a 9.5 rear with an et of about 20?


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

bump :laugh:


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

michaelmark5 said:


> Brand:CCW classics
> Wheel size:17x9 and 17x9.5
> Offset Front and rear:+14
> Tire size:205-45 front and 215-45
> Fender work:OEM


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

18x8.5 custom BBS LM reps. Final et's of 30 front and 20 rear.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

had this thread bookmarked for a while - thought i'd bump it as its pretty useful 

Keskin KT1
ET 30
8.5J x 18
215 35


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

amg wheels
18x8.5 final et 24 215/35/18 20mm adpater
18.9.5 final et 24 215/35/18 22 mm adapter


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Work Equips:
18x8 fronts with 215/40 tire, final offset is 20, fenders are rolled
18x9 rears with 215/40 tire, final offset is 13, fenders are stock


























Aristos with 10mm front and 20mm rear spacers, 225/40 tires


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry I can't contribute but I like this thread lol


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

Hinrichs said:


>


 
looks like Park City Mall pre-repaveing


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Miro MO2 
19x8.5 front, 19x9.5 rear 
offset: et27 front, et25 rear (8mm spacer front, 15mm rear) 
tire size: 215/35/19 front, 225/35/19 rear 
fender work: stock...Needs rolled


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

moacur said:


> 19x8.
> Front ET 21 Rear
> ET 11
> 
> ...


this helped me out sooo much, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Brand: Taneisya Vizzola 
Wheel size: 17x8.5 
Offset Front and rear: et 20 front et 12 rear
Tire size: 205/45/17 Falken 512
Fender work: (stock, pulled, rolled, etc) Fronts rolled rears stock


----------



## freakytate (Feb 14, 2010)

*more of this please*



ascgti89 said:


> Brand: Taneisya Vizzola
> Wheel size: 17x8.5
> Offset Front and rear: et 20 front et 12 rear
> Tire size: 205/45/17 Falken 512
> Fender work: (stock, pulled, rolled, etc) Fronts rolled rears stock


hi im having adaptors made for my rc042 to go on. want something like this.

can you post more pictures please??


----------



## BENZ-GTI (Mar 16, 2010)

Brand: Mercedes AMG 
Wheel size: 18x8.5 front and rear
Tire size: 205/40/18 front and rear.
Offset: Et 35 
Adapters: 20mm front, 30mm rear
Fender work: Rolled fronts.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

car is dirty but you get the idea... 

brand: BBS style 5 
size: 17x8 front and rear 
tire: 205/45/17 
adapters: 15mm front and 20mm rear 
off set: et 5 front and ET 0 rear (after adapters) 
fenders: rolled


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

2point 

how are you so low at the front on 17? can you tell me you setup and whats cut


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

They are just ****ty JOM coils with uvair bags. I didn't do much just Notch frame pretty much. 

I am so low because I have narrow wheels with low offset so I can spin the bag down a lot. I can go down more if I wanted, but would have a lot of rake so I don't.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Sits clean, wheels are clean too. can't wait to see the bodywork done.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

Bodywork is pretty much done. Just a few small things left. 

And the wheels are for sale. $1500 for wheels, tires, and adapters.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> Work Equips:
> 18x8 fronts with 215/40 tire, final offset is 20, fenders are rolled
> 18x9 rears with 215/40 tire, final offset is 13, fenders are stock
> 
> ...


 *very* nice :thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Santi said:


> *Brand:* OEM Mercedes Benzos (idk who makes them)
> *Wheel size:* 18x8
> *Offset Front and rear: * et44 w/ 20mm adapters, final ET 24.
> *Tire size:* 215/35/18 Falken 912s
> ...


 I know this is an old post but do you, Santi, have any more pictures? 
Only one of the pictures work and I'm looking at running the same wheels in the spring.


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> I know this is an old post but do you, Santi, have any more pictures?
> Only one of the pictures work and I'm looking at running the same wheels in the spring.












Very Nice, man! :thumbup:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

privat kup 18x8.5 front 18x9.5 rear


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Vinicius F. [MKIII GL] said:


> Very Nice, man! :thumbup:


 Thanks for the pics, the wheels look sick! I just can't decide if I want to have them tucked like he did or running bigger adapters and have some poke in the rear.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Thanks for the pics, the wheels look sick! I just can't decide if I want to have them tucked like he did or running bigger adapters and have some poke in the rear.


 I would go for the tuck. :thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> I would go for the tuck. :thumbup:


 Thanks Panda, I want to go for the tuck but also want to have room to go low in the front because I'm going BOC and the lower the offset, the lower I can go.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

rjones1214 said:


> Thanks Panda, I want to go for the tuck but also want to have room to go low in the front because I'm going BOC and the lower the offset, the lower I can go.


 Yeah, I have been liking poke on wheels, less and less lately. Ill take some tuck/flush wheels any day though.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll be getting the same size tires when I buy the wheels so I think I'll try and go for the tuck like he did. Looks too good to not try it.


----------



## TishONE (Nov 4, 2009)

michaelmark5 said:


> Brand:CCW classics
> Wheel size:17x9 and 17x9.5
> Offset Front and rear:+14
> Tire size:205-45 front and 215-45
> Fender work:OEM


 Amazing Wheels!!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

this thread seems more interesting now that i own a mk4


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

....BUMP for a money thread...any pics of 19x8.5 with an end offset of 30 and another of 20?


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow... I don't think I have ever regretted selling my mk4 as much as I do now... thanks guys


----------



## nvdtdi (Jan 12, 2011)

Bump, 

more more more more!!!


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

Brand: BB5
Wheel size: 18x8.5
Offset Front and rear: +5front +10rear
Tire size: 215/35s
Fender work: beat fenders, no body shop work.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

brand: Rotiform NUE
size: 17x8 
offset: ET 20 front / ET 15 rear(with spacers)
tire: 205/45/17
fenders: rolled


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:heart:i love this thread


----------



## nyy_19 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Jetta MK4 Wheels*

I bought wheels for my 01 Jetta... I'm trying to run 18x9.5 all the way around.. the offsets matched but the front wheels are hitting my struts... Is there anyway of making these work.. and can someone post a pic of an mk4 with 18x9.5?? Thanks


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

nyy_19 said:


> I bought wheels for my 01 Jetta... I'm trying to run 18x9.5 all the way around.. the offsets matched but the front wheels are hitting my struts... Is there anyway of making these work.. and can someone post a pic of an mk4 with 18x9.5?? Thanks


Spacers


----------



## nyy_19 (Apr 15, 2011)

rawbdee said:


> Spacers


Would you know what sizes would work best? and what tire size would look best?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

need to know the offsets really.


----------



## nyy_19 (Apr 15, 2011)

Stock +35. So I bought +35 wheels.. I just really want to get them to work


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

nyy_19 said:


> Stock +35. So I bought +35 wheels.. I just really want to get them to work


 you need atleast a 15mm spacer


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

CCW LM5's
18x9 and 18x10
ET 22Front and ET 19Rear
215/40 and 225/40 Falken 912's


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a thread like this o e but with the owners of the cars posting what air setup there running?

If there is, link please :beer:

PS: everybodies car in this thread is super tits :thumbup:


----------



## nvdtdi (Jan 12, 2011)

more plz


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

Brand: Motegi 
Wheel size: 19x8.5(f&r)
Offset: before: et32(f&r) w/ rear 15mm spacers, front 12mm spacers. after: et17(rear), et20(front)
Tire size: 215/35/19(f&r)
Fender work: front: rolled and slight pull. rear: slight pull
Picture:


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

great thread


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Tracer Tech 2s

18x8.5 et 17-20ish on 205/40r18
18x10 et 20ish on 215/40r18


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Wheels: O.Z. Pegasus
Size: 17X8 front 17X10 rear 
ET: 25 all around (after 20 mm adapters)
Tires: 205/45 front 225/45 rear Falken 912
Fenders: Front rolled by body hammer Rear Unmolested.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

setup for this year:

17x9.5 ET25 205/45/17
17x10.5 ET25(ish) 215/45/17


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Bringin this back.

I am trying to decide between 215/40/18 215/35/18 or possibly 205/40/18 on an 8.5.

:heart:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

what are you looking for? I ran 215/40 on my old LM's.


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> Bringin this back.


I'm ok with that. As long as you all post pictures.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> what are you looking for? I ran 215/40 on my old LM's.


Well, I'm just afraid that unless I run Falkens it won't look or be quite enough stretch with the 215. 

Falkens look right but other brands are less stretchy looking. And well Falkens suck for everything but stretching, the reviews are horrible.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

dOWa242 said:


> Well, I'm just afraid that unless I run Falkens it won't look or be quite enough stretch with the 215.
> 
> Falkens look right but other brands are less stretchy looking. And well Falkens suck for everything but stretching, the reviews are horrible.


Falken Azenis are awesome tires. but they are performance tires.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Mercedes Alphard
18 x 8.5 ET17 215/35
18 x 9.5 ET22 215/40


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

built slanted BBS RS 

17x10 all around. Only set of rs that are 10s around to my knowledge and only mk4 running 10s all around stock fenders ..ik duby1.8t had 10 around on his miros but i think that car has been sold..

also running 205/45/17 falken512 all around

still needing a proper photoshoot but this will do

















and cuttin some grass


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

Rotiform 3pc. BLQ
18X8.5 18X9.5
205x40x18 215x40x18
offset: perfect......
stock fenders, shaved everything else...........:beer:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

so much win


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

Mercedes Alphards
front is 18x8.5 et15 with 215/40, rear is 18x9.5 et20 with 225/40










_**late edit but i should also mention i did slightly pull my fenders_


----------



## cruisin11 (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone have a pic of 8 inch et 4 in the front?


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Schmidt TH Line
Front 17x8.5 et15 205/45R17
Rear 17X9.5 et20 215/45R17


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump. This thread needs many more pages.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Sterns
F: 17x8 ET 7 205/45r17
R: 17x9 ET 14 205/45r17


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

im going to bump this cause its actually very helpful


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Tinker Bell. said:


> im going to bump this cause its actually very helpful


Agreed, I completely forgot about it until you bumped it lol.


Sent from my TI 83 plus silver edition using tapatalk.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Futuras
F: 17x8.5 ET17(sits a lot further out with TT conversion and camber) 205/45r17
R: 17x10 ET20 215/45r17


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

I really love your mk4 Joel:thumbup:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

x2


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

VMR V710
18x9.5 et20/13


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Brand: OZ Futura
Wheel size: 17x8.5 and 17x10
Offset Front and rear:12/32
Tire size: 205/45, 215/45
Fender work: Rolled fronts


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

platinumedVR6 said:


> I really love your mk4 Joel:thumbup:





white pepper said:


> x2


:heart:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> VMR V710
> 18x9.5 et20/13


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

BBS RS's

Front: 17x9 et30 205/45/17 (13MM Spacer)
Rears: 17x10.5 et29 225/45/17 (5MM spacer)


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

a 9 et 23 didnt clear my strut.... are you sure that a et 30....


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

wagner17 said:


> a 9 et 23 didnt clear my strut.... are you sure that a et 30....


 
13mm spacer up front


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Then they aren't ET 30, are they?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

rebuild progress. they were 17x9.5 et 25ish, now they are 17x10 et:sketchy 

running a 205/45, so between that, and a more aggressive roll should work out... just not sure if the tt stuff will work, gonna try it both ways since i already have the spindles and LCAs ready to go 










should hopefully have some tires on monday. ill post some pics after I kill my fenders to make them fit.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brand: Starform Type D 
Wheel size: 17x8 and 17x9 
Offset Front and rear:10/17 
Tire size: 205/45, 205/45 
Fender work: Rolled fronts 

 
from tonight by todd williams 83, on Flickr 
*This pic still has bumpstops in the rear* 
 
my bucket by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

current wheels:
18x8/18x9 3piece twists
et10 f / et2 r
215/40 all around
slight pull front and rear with fender roller


















previous set:
18x9 stern inter touring
original et 26 no spacer front, 15mm rear
215/40 all around
zero fender work


----------



## gtiturboman17 (Apr 8, 2011)

What tire size is thats? Looks real nice!!!


----------



## McDubber (Nov 20, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I want more 18" wheels. trying to find a set to build over winter and i want ideas!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Seeing as this thread was bumped more content.

Brand: 3SDM 0.05
Wheel size: 18x8.5 Front 18x9.5 Rear
Offset Front and rear: ET35 all around with 10mm spacers in front and 25mm in the back.
Tire size: 215/40 Front 225/40 Rear
Fender work: Rolled front fenders, stock rear.


igp7073 by miotke, on Flickr

The rears need to come in a bit, going to drop down to 15mm spacers in the back for a tighter fitment.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

^^Your front seems rather high too, what size tires/rim are you running?


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> ^^Your front seems rather high too, what size tires/rim are you running?


 he probably isnt notched. the driver side of the lip looks lower.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

Brock B4's 
18x8.5 18x10 
215 40's 235 40's 
ET 35 all around 
Rolled fronts slight pull rears


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> ^^Your front seems rather high too, what size tires/rim are you running?





Chris Anderson said:


> he probably isnt notched. the driver side of the lip looks lower.


 I didn't get a change to notch the frame before driving down for the show. 
Tire size was posted above. 

The gigantic 25mm spacers have since been removed and the fitment looks a lot better. Still need a notch and fine tune the fitment.


----------



## vybs (Apr 24, 2013)

*BBS Rc041/042*

Heya all, i have a set of bbs rc 041/042 wheels waiting to go on when the weather clears up, been doing a lot of research and i have decided to run 30mm all round (not bought yet as still more research to be done) and this would being my specs down to 

Fronts - 7.5j final ET 11 
Rears - 8.5j final ET 11 

Would it be possible to get some pics of the rears that people are running 8.5j on as close to ET 11 as pos. 11-16 would be fine. 

I just cant decide whether to run 25mm on rears or 30mm. 

The tyres will be 195/45/R17 all round. 

Thanks in adavance 

Pics on request if desired.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Tracer Tech 1s
18x9 front et40 with 20mm spacers
18x10 rear et28
Fenders rolled


















I'll find a pic of my Tech 2s later


----------



## enzo0706 (Sep 20, 2013)

there are many many of that in this thread . look that , thank


----------



## enzo0706 (Sep 20, 2013)

any guys from Tai wan , or mainland China ?


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)

BBS RC Style 5
Front 18x8 et20 with 15mm spacers, 205/35
Rear 18x9 et22, 215/35


----------



## enzo0706 (Sep 20, 2013)

what you mean this ? i do not know , can you explainl clearly ?


----------



## enzo0706 (Sep 20, 2013)

*17 can be such low /*

what you mean this ? i do not know , can you explainl clearly ?


----------



## enzo0706 (Sep 20, 2013)

Drewwoods said:


> They are just ****ty JOM coils with uvair bags. I didn't do much just Notch frame pretty much.
> 
> I am so low because I have narrow wheels with low offset so I can spin the bag down a lot. I can go down more if I wanted, but would have a lot of rake so I don't.




sorry , can you explain it i do not know thanks


----------



## wolfsjetta03 (Jul 28, 2006)

Brand: 3SDM 0.06
Wheel size: 18x9.5 Front 18x9.5 Rear
Offset Front and rear: ET35 all around with 12mm spacers in front and 15mm in the back.
Tire size: 215/40 Front 215/40 Rear
Fender work: Rolled front fenders, stock rear


----------

